# Mind Of A Joker - Prop Idea Thread



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I dunno, lately I've had some rather gory and interesting ideas for props so I thought why not place them in one thread as they come along.

*The Human Marrionette* - Inspiration *DEAD SILENCE*

*Spoilers Ahoy*

During the course of the movie DEAD SILENCE, there is footage of a young dead boy who was missing for quite some time that had been converted into a marionette via cables that looped around a bar on the ceiling and came down with wooden handles to pull each limb up.

*Spoilers End*

My idea is to make a FCG but instead of it being a ghost, make it a corpse that has been dressed for the occasion. Just to creep people out, create a cut in the mouth like a Ventriloquist dummy and have very puppet like eyes and pale, rosey cheeks. Then put heavy black around the eyes and make them look cloudy or staring into space. The puppet would be raised and lowered all the same as a FCG but with a touch of theater.

*The Madman and the Inked Finger*

This one I thought up after remembering some cheesy episode of Star Trek Generations (sorry trekkies, I hate the show  ) where a african american male was writing on the walls, generating the entire story. My idea is to have a crazy version of Doctor Brown writing on the walls with a bloody finger, generating inventions. When he runs out of blood to write with, he just takes a finger from a fake body that lies below him. Whilst he is writing, a message is played, one that has been pre recorded but is said to be coming live from inside the actor's box.

More coming soon


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wow those are freaking great Ideas.....I might have to Use that human FCG in my haunt it is a penitentiary and I'm always looking for new creepy ideas to put into places where I can take out a solid wall and add another Cell with something wit some shock appeal...great ideas!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I love the puppet idea!
I was thinking about doing something similar... but didn't think of making it like a FCG!
Great idea!
If you follow through with any of these please let us know!
I'd really like to see how they'd turn out!
.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate it. I think of some ideas and jot them down or repeat them so I don't forget them. You'd be surprised at how many I forget. I'll consider this my new notepad for my concepts.

*Torture Table*

Basically its a wire frame 2 piece body that is held together by multiple balloons that've been super glued to either piece of the body vertically. Basically, the body is rest upon the torture table which would be made from foam board and such. As the wheels turn, the body pulls apart and because of the super glue, the balloon would split in half like the body and fake blood would coat the torture table, causing the lil chillins to go into a fit. I think this will work great to scare the missionaries who insist on visiting my family and I. Although, then I may have to deal with a priest with holy water and a bible.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Is your intention to shoot a movie or do a haunt? The torture table is a one-shot FX gag, not a haunt prop... it would take a long time to reset for a second take. would make a great scene for a video though.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Who says that said prop can't be done for a last group or done for a party? Remember, this is not my plans for my haunt but ideas I've came up with and nothing more. However, if I want this prop to amuse everyone who comes in I suppose I could place a upside down facing juice jug in the chest that has a cap that opens when the body pulls apart. To prevent it from just dumping everywhere and creating a mess, put rounded sides to it and have a bowl in the lower half or place the bowl beneath the feet of the corpse. From there, serve said juice.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Wild, It is funny that you bring up the Marrionette idea. I recently watched a really bad sci-fi called "Mindhunters", where the same thing was done to Val Kilmer. I have been thinking of ways to do that ever since.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Great ideas, keep 'em coming! A mind in motion tends to stay in motion


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

*The old woman and the Unearthly Fountain*

I watched Stay Alive today for the third time. I thought wouldn't it be oh so screwed up to have a transforming effect upon a old woman in a tub, blood drips from a fake body hanging from the ceiling and as the blood pours, she transforms into a beautiful woman with black hair. I'd just need to find that tutorial on transforming effects.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All great ideas GJ..
will be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Twisted Pillars*

It's my take on the Pillars of pain. A foam carved stone pillar with a skull with horns with large orange led lights for eyes. Great stuff is sprayed on the bottom jaw and more great stuff is placed upon the actual stone. Great stuff would be painted with a bright orange and then do a layer of black, then wipe off to give the appearance of lava. Remember that there would be two of these and place them on either side of your side walk. This will ultimately give the audience a creepy hellish feeling. To really boost the creep o meter, orange light would be placed facing up at the bottom jaw of the pillar. This will give a toddler or small child a reverse vertigo effect when looking up at the tall pillar of horror. I love tripping out the lil kiddies...


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Mortician*

This is for all of those haunters who have haunted houses. Using whatever method you prefer, build a dummy in a fixed position. I prefer the duct tape double so can make hands. Now dress up your dummy like a surgeon by buying a set of scrubes (pretty easy to find) or buy a costume. Place him on a white background with a bunch of fake body parts of some sort lying on his operating table and cover it with a sheet, for bonus points, coat the parts with fake blood and let it bleed through. Put some saws, hammers, etc. around in a small basket or tool box and keep it near him.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Your favorite clown is back with a couple new ideas ...

*The Crimson Coffin*

I love the Resident Evil Remake, one of the greatest bosses you will come to find is the Crimson Head Elder. He is suspended in a coffin about 10 feet in the air and held in by chains. The player must collect what are called death masks and put them in a slot, with each chain released per mask, the coffin bleeds and eventually falls.

First, you'll need your foam boards. Cut them out to size and put it together, put a large tub in the coffin that is filled with fake blood and has a hole in it, make a tunnel for the blood to travel through the coffin. You should use something to line it with so it doesn't mess up the bottom of the coffin. If this is in a haunted house, make the blood lead to a funnel which recycles the blood and has a hose leading right back up into the coffin's tub. Use four styrofoam wig heads and change them up however you want, in a pained expression is prefered. Cut the head in half so only the face is present, glue the faces to the coffin. Proceed to paint the coffin and you're done.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man you are just brimming with ideas!


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

*Charcoal Chuck*

This is one of my personal favorites. You take a blucky and tie his wrists to a 7 ft log, stick or something and nail it to a plywood base. Using Great Stuff Spray Foam, spray the skeleton itself and on the base until the entire base is coated. After the foam dries, cut a crack in the foam at the base and put in a series of orange LEDs. I plan to put foil around the base in a dome shape and spray foam before and stick a flood light with an orange filter for a convincing glowing ember look.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

*Marvel Zombie*

Start off with PVC, you take the end of PVC pipe and put epoxy putty at the end and put a hole through the side. Do this again 3 times to make 4 joints (2 for the elbows, 2 for the legs.) Then, Make a end that will fit around the end. Put the PVC in place and put it in whatever position you like and stick a dowel through it. I don't care if you use Blucky hands or higher detail clawed skeletal hands, just put hands at the end. Take the PVC and lace it into a BLUCKY torso. If you're a stickler for quality, replace the skull with a Bucky's and you're ready for the next time. Slip a pool noodle over the frame and cut it down until it looks semi realistic. Spray some great stuff on the torso and paint it up. Take a nice costume that you think will fit the frame. After you've done that, you'll notice that it hides all the nice details, well, cut the costume up to make it look good.


----------

